

Show HN: Postage Cost Calculator (UK) - kfullert
http://postagecost.co.uk/

======
kfullert
Hi,

This is related to an Ask HN I posted
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464118))
- to summarise, I'm a primarily C# dev working on extending/customising
existing off-the-shelf CRM systems, but I want to expand myself and learn more
diverse technologies.

I built this as I sell on eBay infrequently, and the Royal Mail price-finder
([http://www.royalmail.com/price-finder](http://www.royalmail.com/price-
finder)) assumes you know off the top of your head whether what your sending
is a small parcel, medium parcel, large letter etc. so this way you just enter
the dimensions/weight and it works out what the different services would cost
(and automatically excludes services which aren't available for the
dimensions/weight of your package)

I put this together over about a day to start to learn AngularJS (it seemed to
have the lowest barrier to entry and my JavaScript skills in general are
novice level) - the next step for me now I have something that _actually_
works is to learn how I should re-factor it to make it more maintainable and
implement testing of it, so that when the prices update I can be sure I've not
broken something.

If anyone has any feedback as to how/where/what I should be looking at doing
with it to refactor it to be more maintainable/testable that would be greatly
appreciated.

Lastly, all the data it needs is currently stored in the controller (such as
the points for different parcel sizes and postage costs) as I was hoping to
make it available offline and potentially package it in something like
PhoneGap and have it able to run even if there was no network available.

~~~
uberneo
From where you have got this data?

~~~
kfullert
At the moment, just manually typing it out from the official price-list

